# Favorite things that your dog does?



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

So this is weird, but my favorite thing about Rumo is his "huff". 

We rearranged our living room furniture and when he walked into the room, he went carefully by the new route, and he looked at me and said, "Huff." It was a comment of some sort. (was this really necessary?)

If I am about to go out the door for a walk but then decide I have to go put on bug spray or change into sneakers, he will give a "Huff." (come on already, human!)

He uses his "Huff" to comment on a lot of things, actually...and I love it because it's a sign that he's a thinking dog. Also I love it because I usually understand what he's saying! 

hmm maybe this belongs in Chat Room...


----------



## JamesAndFido (Jun 27, 2018)

My favourite thing that Fido does is this almost horselike snorting sound. It is hilarious and he does it when he is unsure about something or doesn't like something. He also has a talent for having the "I am totally innocent" look but puts that on when complete strangers walk by and it always looks like I told him off really harshly which earns me some mean looks sometimes haha

With Gaia it's hard to tell so early (4 months) but I just LOVE how she ignores random people that try to call her or make noises at her. Maybe because I am so used to Fido loving other people that I am happy to have a dog that just likes to rather stay away from them (like me haha). She also does this wiggly head thing when she is really excited where she just wiggles her butt and head while running it looks adorable.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

This is tough. I have "awesome" dogs and to chose just one thing is difficult. I love my gal-dog's attention and drive. She is often reminding me, "this is a good time to play" and often she is right. But like two sides of a coin, there are times when she is shoving a toy into my legs and I tell her (like she'll understand) "can't you see I have my hands full". 

I love my big-boy's love of routine. That means that there are things I can generally depend on because "that is how we do it". For instance if his fur is wet from a walk in the rain I bring him in and tell him " Go Find Hubby " and the next thing I hear from the other room is "EEEW, WET DOG"! 

tee hee hee


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My middle dog-- as soon as I go to sit on the couch he follows me over and as soon as I'm settled he jumps right up and lays down touching me right next to me. It's a big couch and he often uses the other end when i'm not there but if I am there, he smooshes right up next to me and I love it.

He will let me lay on him and hug him like a big teddy bear. He's my first and only dog that likes being that physically close.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh another one--- same dog, my big white shepherd, I LOVE how he howls and when he howls.

If an alarm goes off, and you don't get up and shut it off, after a few minutes of your phone playing the little song he starts making this mournful sound in his throat. Like a moan. and graaadually works up to this little "wooooooooo" sing along. It's adorable.

He also sings along with flute music and every time he howls it just looks like he's having this primal experience, like it's welling up in him and he doesn't even really understand it.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

There are so many things that I find endearing about my girl. But, if I have to pick one, it's that she's become my self-appointed "helper." For example, if an appliance timer goes off, she'll lift her head and look at me. If I don't get up immediately, she'll come over and nose me out of the desk chair (typically working on the computer) and then escort me to whatever appliance is beeping. When we go out (for potty or walks), she makes sure to "point out" everything that I'll need before departure. She'll stop to nose my garden clogs and wait while I pull them on. Then, she'll walk on, stopping to nose the back door keys until I pick them up. Finally, she'll walk on, stopping to nose the 'poop bag' bag. Once I pull out a bag, she'll walk to the door and sit for me to put on her leash. She does this _multiple _times daily. Don't know how I managed to leave the house without her assistance before ..


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Oh fun!

Lyka: literally everything. Even with her bad habits and need to manage if someone new (especially a male) comes in. She’s my companion, my favorite, my heart dog. She just caught something in me I didn’t realize I was missing. It will be very very hard to let her go when it’s her time. Two of my absolute favorites has to be her excitement and pure joy when I was able to lie down on the floor with her and spoon. I’m looking forward to recovering enough for that (hopefully). My second is that she alerts me to an upcoming anxiety attack. She recognizes before I do, and starts a high pitched whine and noses me until I get up and take my medication. That was fun figuring out what that weird whine and nudge was all about!

Crios: his goofy happy zest for life. He gets excited at regular everyday things. He LOVES going to the vet. His ice blue eyes are gorgeous. His whole attitude is just derpy, and when people see him, he comes across as not very smart. This dog runs agility like it’s a beautiful ballet, gets new runs down the first time, and knows all commands. He blows through them sometimes because he thinks he knows better than me, but overall, I love his happy go lucky derpy personality. He will be my one and only that has Husky in him though. I’ve learned Husky’s are not my breed of choice. 

Seiran: lord, I love how EASY she is. With everything. She’s my one breeder dog, and has been a peach since the day she walked in our door. She’s a one and done kind of girl, meaning it usually only takes her one time to learn a command, and it’s set. She doesn’t forget it when she learns 4-5 new ones. She’s really just a pleasure to work with. 

Floki: His eyes. He just has these eyes that peer into your soul, and accepts you as you are. Also his cuddles. He will jump up next to anyone on the couch, lay his head on your lap, and nap. We often joke that he is a cat in a dogs body. He’s still settling in, but he accepted our 3 pack members like they were always a part of his life, and our pack accepted him just as easily. He takes everything in stride, nothing startles him, he’s confident in his own fur, without being over confident. 

Despite all my depressing and fear driven posts, I really do have an amazing pack of dogs, and I’m blessed that they have all come into my life.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

1. When Jack sings when one of us comes home. We all have a sing along and the whole time he'll go "woo woo woooo aroo!"
2. When he has his ears half back at seeing one of us after a while. It makes his eyes look huge and his mouth kinda goes into a pout of sorts. Looks hilarious.
3. Anytime he goes swimming or gets his head wet, he'll try to use our shorts/pants as a towel. That's a love-hate thing.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Wow, it's so difficult to point out just one favourite thing about our Sheba... but I think I'd have to go with that she needs to be cuddled up tightly with either of us at _every_ available opportunity. I have never seen a snuggler quite like Sheba... from _any_ breed, let alone a GSD! And when she's not actually hugging either of us, with her "arms" wrapped tightly around us, she will at the very least rest her head/face on my chest, and then after awhile burrows her muzzle right up tightly into the crook of my neck. And just stays there... Indefinitely. 

OK, I _must_ mention another thing that I love about Sheba... the way that she proceeds to give us the "look" _(the ole stink-eye!)_ if we forget to brush her teeth and of course the squirt of dental spray afterward that she loves so much.

Oh, and did I mention the way that our _(95+ lbs, & 29-1/2 inches-tall)_ Gentle Giant will actually sit on my lap, just as our little _(12 lbs, & 8 inches tall)_ Shih Tzu does?!?! What did we ever do to deserve these wonderful creatures in our lives? 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Zoeys adaptability. She's up for whatever I am, hike, swimming, kayaking, or just taking a nap she's 100% good with it.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It is hard to pick one favorite, but I'd have to go with her intense focus and desire to please. She can lay around and sleep for hours, but if I say "ready" she's on her feet and staring intensely waiting for direction! The enthusiasm is contageous!


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

The little sounds of contentment he makes when he sleeps. And the way he's always checking in with me no matter what's going on.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

When he follows me around sweetly with his ears back, tail slowly wagging with a toy or one of my socks in his mouth. When he stretches out on his back next to me in bed, and extends his legs fully while I scratch his belly. If my SO is home with the dogs out when I come home from work, he is the first one to greet me before I can even open the truck door.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I love the way Shadow leans into me and then sneaks a shy little kiss. It melts my heart when she is laying beside me and turns to gaze into my eyes with absolute trust and love. I adore the way she rolls into me for morning snuggles.
She always knows how to make me laugh when I most need to and I could never pick just one favorite thing. She is my little light.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I agree @Sabis mom. The way Rio looks at me is just pure adoration. He is so completely mine and I’m his. I also love when I’m sitting in my recliner and he tries to sit with me, I tell him he’s too big to be a lap dog but I always end up with an 80 lbs hair ball laying on me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

When I say, “Are you my love?” Hans comes over and puts his head in my lap. He also very energetically “makes his bed” at night. It’s so funny.

My 12-week-old uses his paws, a lot. Instead of stopping a moving toy with his mouth, he puts a paw on it. I love how super intelligent he is. I predict he will be an incredible dog, but for now, he just bites everything, and I mean, everything he encounters. I don’t remember Hans being such an extreme fuzzygator. Maybe he was, and I blocked it out, LOL.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I love how Max and Luna want to be in the middle of the action they are a huge part of the family and in the middle of all the family events. I enjoy how good they are with Topper our chihuahua. Topper has his own water bowls but he likes to drink out of the shepherd water bowl. This reason I make food bowls picked up and supervise during feeding time just as a precaution. They both watch over him outside. A lot wildlife can snatch our chihuahua in a second so they allow him to sun himself and feel safe. One time Topper snuck out from under the front gate and Luna alerted to that. I enjoy watching Max and Luna enjoy noshing on a sheep’s horn together. 

Topper our chihuahua is in the middle of your lap he will come out of his crate is someone sits on the couch he is the best snuggler and just melts on you. 

I like how Luna watches over the kids in the water like a mother hen. In her past life she must of been a life guard. I like how she is not a beggar of food despite our bad table habits we have fueled in some. She does enjoy some snuggles and will give you all her love but then she is done and finds her spot. I like watching her switch gears in a second. I have seen her sit with us on the floor give us a kiss and then go to shove max away with a grimace and then go back to giving us love in a seconds time. As she gets us all to her self because Max is attention hog. I enjoy how she rest her head on my feet and keep the warm with her soft fur. 

Max is a ham he is always making us laugh. I love how he watches me around the house and how he looks at me. He is also the most snuggliest dog beside Topper I have had. Sometimes I wake up In the middle of the night and see that the dogs have left the bed the minute I feel sad about this and there he is. He always seems to be right there. 

A video of max before the stolen tissue is taken away- my daughter recorded this- is he pretending to watch the show with my daughter or is it he is hoping that she does not notice the tissue as he attempts to look intrigued about the show?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava: so many favorite things. I love her bright, happy personality and sweet, pretty face. She looks right into my eyes, (or the camera, she's great at posing for pictures) like this: 



















I love that she's not reactive to other dogs. She does really like dogs and is interested in meeting them, but does not bark. I've taken her for leashed hikes with several different dogs that she's never met before and after a brief meet in the parking lot we go off and it's like they've been friends forever. We met up for a hike on Friday with board member mspiker and her dog TJ. Melissa and I have been friends for years but live several hours away so we don't see each other often. This is the first time she's met Cava, so of course Cava and TJ haven't met before either. 










I love that we can take Cava anywhere - she's been to a couple of breweries, she's a regular at a brewpub we have lunch at frequently, a distillery, several wineries, to a small local festival to watch some friends' band, and a huge music festival in Golden Gate park in San Francisco that brings in around 750,000 over the course of 3 days, and she is absolutely reliable. 

I love that she's got great drives and work ethic, but is also very social. She's loving flyball training and the small amount of dock diving we've done so far. Cava is confident, and her body awareness, athleticism, and agileness is amazing. 

We heard about this litter from Melissa when Halo was in the late stages of DM and we weren't quite ready to start looking for puppies, but Cava sounded like she'd be perfect. My husband was especially adamant that we couldn't bring home a puppy until after Halo was gone, so the timing wasn't optimum. I thought I was going to have to pass, but as it turned out, the breeder offered to hold Cava for us until we were ready. We brought her home at 4-1/2 months old and Halo was still here for another month after that, which was not the disaster we expected it would be. Keefer was very old by then and we lost him about a year after Halo, which was later than we expected. So now we're down to just one dog for the first time since 2005. Every so often my husband randomly says "thank you". I ask what for and he says "for Cava". :wub:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Cava: so many favorite things. I love her bright, happy personality and sweet, pretty face. She looks right into my eyes, (or the camera, she's great at posing for pictures) like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cool to hear that there are gsds like Cava. My previous dogs were labs, a malamute, and a beagle, they were all social, gsd aloofness took some getting use to. Last year my wife got Remi from a breeder in Poland and we love his social nature. Some people say with “social” comes a loss of having a close working relationship, but that’s not been the case.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nigel said:


> So cool to hear that there are gsds like Cava. My previous dogs were labs, a malamute, and a beagle, they were all social, gsd aloofness took some getting use to. Last year my wife got Remi from a breeder in Poland and we love his social nature. *Some people say with “social” comes a loss of having a close working relationship, but that’s not been the case.*


No, that hasn't been my experience either. Halo was social too, but once she was in "work" mode, she wasn't that interested in other people or dogs. She would go to teammates and sit in front of them to beg for treats when we were just hanging out, but when we were actually in the ring, she was all about doing her job and the people and other dogs were just background noise. And she was very affectionate and kissy with visitors to our house, sometimes obnoxiously so, lol. 

Cava LOVES people, which can be a pain at times, such as when anyone comes over, (still working on polite greetings with people :rofl but it hasn't hampered our flyball training at all so far. Her interest in other dogs can be a challenge, such as when doing opposite direction recalls at practice, but since most of our team dogs are fine with other dogs, we just let her meet the dog she'll be running with before we begin and that's worked very well. Usually on leash greetings aren't a good idea, but keeping her from meeting the other dog seemed to make her that much more interested in going over for a sniff once she was off leash. I just walk her up to the other dog, she gets her sniff in and after a couple of seconds I call her name, whip out her tug, she turns away from the dog to grab it, and we take the dogs onto the field. We've worked her with at least a dozen different dogs so far and she's doing great.

The combo of good drives on the field and sociability off the field was one of the main things that attracted me to this litter. The breeder's description of Cava's dam's temperament sounded like exactly what I was hoping to find in my next dog. Elka is also very fast and athletic, something else I was looking for.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nigel said:


> So cool to hear that there are gsds like Cava. My previous dogs were labs, a malamute, and a beagle, they were all social, gsd aloofness took some getting use to. Last year my wife got Remi from a breeder in Poland and we love his social nature. *Some people say with “social” comes a loss of having a close working relationship, but that’s not been the case.*


Sabi was my partner for years and was always a go anywhere do anything kind of dog. She enjoyed meeting people and was never inappropriate. She consistently and without exception did the job she had been trained to do and did it well.
She wasn't fawny like a Golden, or doofy like a Malamute. It was more like a Queen accepting adoration from her subjects:laugh2:
Except with kids, she adored children!


----------



## lman (Dec 2, 2013)

Cody loves to guard our fences and would watch our horses all day long if he could. If one of the horses gets too close to the fence, Cody will let loose with some ferocious barking. He loves his job.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Aw, I have loved reading about everybody's dogs and all the great things they do! 

I guess sometimes with all the aggression/training threads, we sometimes don't hear from people who are happily living with their dogs 

Rumo and I have had our bad moments to be sure, but overall it is wonderful to have him around.


----------



## krodriguez (Jan 14, 2019)

Oakley loves to "steal". When he was a baby he would steal my pants or shirt hanging off the hamper and race into the living room all proud with his prize. He is 9 months old now and every once in awhile he will carefully steal one of the baby's pacifiers and carry it around. ?? I love watching him try to be so sneaky and then how pleased he is with himself!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm never one to call our dogs "fur babies" but that photo is just so darn cute.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

This is also a great thread to go back to when you start hitting difficult stages with your dog(s). Seiran is in full blown brat mode, and going back and reading what I loved about her a couple weeks ago, makes me realize this is a stage, she will get past it, and I will enjoy her once more!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro gets in his crate when his vet arrives for an appointment, she's the only visitor he does this to. It's very polite avoidance. He likes her, and is happy to engage with her after treatment, then happily escorts her to the front door when she is leaving.


----------

